

Minecraft 1.1 Update - tilt
http://mojang.com/2012/01/12/minecraft-1-1-update/

======
jhchabran
It's sad they didn't give any informations about their Official API.

~~~
Tichy
I haven't played Minecraft before, but I was just about to ask if they have an
API. I could see myself programming bots for it, if that is possible.

~~~
jhchabran
Well there is an API, it's just an unofficial one, with very active developers
:

\- <http://bukkit.org/>

\- (well made ruby wrapper) <https://github.com/enebo/Purugin>

Programming bots should be doable, I've seen plugins that spawned a player
that helped you mining.

